# new tricks for Shih Tzu



## RONDAGOT (Jan 3, 2009)

I need some new tricks to teach my Shih Tzu. She can sit, stay, sit up, shake hands, jump through a hoop, and roll over.
What's next? and some hints on teaching, please?'
Many thanx


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

Bow - Get her to lay down but put your hand under their tummy just before her back legs. When she goes to lay down she won't be able to get her bum down. Say the command and then treat. (Do not say Lay down just take the treat to her nose and guide her)

Shy - Tie a ribbon to her snout. (not too tight) When she tries to take it off with her paw say "Shy"

Leave it - Teach her to leave a treat or whatever object. Keep her on leash. Teach her that when she leaves it she gets at reat. 

Up like a statue- Have her sit, then coach the dogs nose up in the air until her front paws are off the ground (her bum should still be on the floor)


----------



## warden11 (Jan 1, 2009)

Try checking out the tricks of the month, if you have not already done so. The tricks for Feb were play dead and high five, here is the link which has links to the youtube videos of "how to" teach these tricks. 

http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/45165-tricks-month-february-high.html


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I recommend you check out http://www.dogtrickacademy.com

as well as:

http://www.youtube.com/user/yolle555

http://www.youtube.com/user/JustJesse197

http://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup


----------

